# International topless day.



## zombiesniper (Aug 27, 2016)

Yup that's today.

I find it funny that decades ago the women of Ontario Canada fought for the right to go topless much as many women are today.

Do you now what the difference is now compared to when before the Ontario topless law was enacted? Nothing!

WTF!?! 
Women get on with hanging out those fun bags. You fought for it! 
Every guy I know would be running around with his Johnson freely on display if we had won the "FREE WILLY" campaign.


Just though it was weird that so many are fighting for a right that they to could have and never exercise if they lived here.


----------



## limr (Aug 27, 2016)

Perhaps not referring to breasts as 'fun bags' would help.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 27, 2016)

Simply because many women would not be comfortable being topless in public does not mean that no woman ought to enjoy the same options as men whilst swimming or sunbathing or trying to impress potential mates. Last I knew everyone was prohibited from exposing genitalia, men and women alike.

The same is not true of our chest.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 27, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Yup that's today.
> 
> I find it funny that decades ago the women of Ontario Canada fought for the right to go topless much as many women are today.
> 
> ...




would they?
just because they wanted the same rights as men have doesn't mean they have to exercise it. 
maybe its enough just to be on an equal playing field. 
i have the right to carry a gun, but I dont always carry it when i leave the house...but its nice to know i could if i wanted to.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm not saying they HAVE to use it and I agree that they should be on equal footing to men.

I guess I'm alone thinking its funny when nearly 0% of a group participates in something that they fight so much for.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 27, 2016)

IDK. I lived in Chico, CA where men and women alike may be topless I've seen many topless women, both in a casual context (swimming/sunbathing) as well as women showing off their breasts for the admiration from men. Activities that men do all the time without question.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 27, 2016)

I personally like fun bags.............







Granted it's not as good as a nice chardonnay, but not bad on a warm summer Saturday afternoon.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 27, 2016)

limr said:


> Perhaps not referring to breasts as 'fun bags' would help.



Apparently the levity was lost while typing.


----------



## limr (Aug 27, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> I'm not saying they HAVE to use it and I agree that they should be on equal footing to men.
> 
> I guess I'm alone thinking its funny when nearly 0% of a group participates in something that they fight so much for.



Just because you personally didn't see a topless woman doesn't mean that there were no topless women.

I wonder if it's also funny that some women don't always exercise their right to vote even though it took a very long, very hard fight to gain that right. 



zombiesniper said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps not referring to breasts as 'fun bags' would help.
> ...



FIFY.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 27, 2016)

Wow.

I'm sorry that a little bit of fun has rained on your parade. You have the right to be offended at whatever you want. I have no control of that. As you have no control over what may amuse me.

Lets just agree that we're not going to see eye to eye on this one.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 27, 2016)

This place just amazes me. LOL.  @zombiesniper  I get you. and agree.


----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 28, 2016)

Zombie, a quick google search shows that  you have the date wrong, go topless day is today not yesterday. See GoTopless
So there you go.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 28, 2016)

I and Facebook stand corrected.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 28, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I personally like fun bags.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, now @Gary A. is excited....


----------



## table1349 (Aug 28, 2016)

We should not forget the accessories.  





That way Gary can take his preferred flavor and The Cook can have hers.


----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 28, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> I and Facebook stand corrected.



Lol, facebook lied to you it seems.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 28, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Wow.
> 
> I'm sorry that a *little bit of fun* has rained on your parade. You have the right to be offended at whatever you want. I have no control of that. As you have no control over what may amuse me.
> 
> Lets just agree that we're not going to see eye to eye on this one.



Have to call BS on this.  its that type of "just kidding around" attitude that promotes the acceptance of sexual harassment and assault against women as ok because "boys will be boys".


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 28, 2016)

How about some idea where the slippery slope starts?


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 28, 2016)

My wife sexually harrasses me all the time... and I like it...


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 28, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Have to call BS on this. its that type of "just kidding around" attitude that promotes the acceptance of sexual harassment and assault against women as ok because "boys will be boys".



I type one euphemism for a female body part and 2 for a male. Kind of a leap there don't ya think?


----------



## limr (Aug 28, 2016)

Must be nice to be in a position to determine what is jus


SquarePeg said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...



He's not going to get it. He doesn't have to. He has the luxury of never being on the receiving end. Anyone who takes offense will be told that we either don't have a sense or humor, or we're too sensitive, or we're not thinking rationally. It's called gaslighting.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 28, 2016)

limr said:


> Must be nice to be in a position to determine what is jus
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> ...


He gets it, he was just trying to be funny and not inadvertently digging at being disrespectful towards woman. He let the words fly and now he has to deal with this. The guy is a great Dad and deserves a pass for his involvement with his son. How many fathers do you know that teach their sons decent things as he does?


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 28, 2016)

Gary A. appreciates that he is in your thoughts.  (One Fun Bag = 2 Bottles per the advertisement)


----------



## tirediron (Aug 28, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Have to call BS on this.  its that type of "just kidding around" attitude that promotes the acceptance of sexual harassment and assault against women as ok because "boys will be boys".


While I can appreciate that you objected to the use of the term "fun bags" as a euphemism for breasts, I think that it's a bit of a stretch to consider it sexual harassment or assault particularly because in my experience, almost no one, male or female (with the possible exception of the occasional person in the medical community) refers to  the genitals of either sex by their "proper" name.  Not liking a term and the use of that term constituting a crime are two very different animals.

For instance, as most of you know, my first name is John.  I find the common use of my name as a euphemism for a toilet to be quite offensive, BUT...  I realize that this is an accepted use of the term, and while I can complain about it, and ask people not to use the term, aside from my hurt feelings, there's nothing overtly wrong with their doing so.


----------



## SurferChicUSA (Aug 28, 2016)

tirediron said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Have to call BS on this.  its that type of "just kidding around" attitude that promotes the acceptance of sexual harassment and assault against women as ok because "boys will be boys".
> ...



Regarding using the proper medical terms for sexual reproductive organs.......I HATE the word VAGINA. it just sounds wrong.   VAGINA!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (Aug 28, 2016)

tirediron said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Have to call BS on this.  its that type of "just kidding around" attitude that promotes the acceptance of sexual harassment and assault against women as ok because "boys will be boys".
> ...


I understand what you are saying, but remember it could always be worse.  Yes there really is a man named Mike Litoris and a Judge that is named Willie Stroker.  Try going through life with one of those names.


----------



## SurferChicUSA (Aug 28, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...





LMAO!  I met a guy whose real name was Michael Hunt.  Poor guy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Aug 28, 2016)

The worst one I ever encountered was a female whose parents had come from I believe Africa and her name was Samalie Peanis.   And yes, when I asked her how it was pronounced she advised Smallie Penis.   I truly felt for her.  It was not done intentionally by her parents and in their part of the world it did not have the connotation it did to a person who speaks english.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 28, 2016)

SurferChicUSA said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...


As well as in all probability the reason that Regina is no longer a popular name for girls.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 28, 2016)

tirediron said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Have to call BS on this.  its that type of "just kidding around" attitude that promotes the acceptance of sexual harassment and assault against women as ok because "boys will be boys".
> ...


Mine nick name is  Beav and it stinks...


----------



## unpopular (Aug 29, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> SurferChicUSA said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



This all is reminding me of a certain Bloodhound Gang song...


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 29, 2016)

tirediron said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Have to call BS on this.  its that type of "just kidding around" attitude that promotes the acceptance of sexual harassment and assault against women as ok because "boys will be boys".
> ...



My point was that saying something like that  then defending it with the whole just kidding you're too sensitive argument is BS.   I wasn't trying to say it was sexual harassment, I was trying to say that type of attitude (saying something derogatory or offensive then laughing it off) contributes to that type of culture.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 29, 2016)

First I never said anyone was to sensitive. Way to put words in peoples mouths to win an argument.



limr said:


> He's not going to get it. He doesn't have to. He has the luxury of never being on the receiving end. Anyone who takes offense will be told that we either don't have a sense or humor, or we're too sensitive, or we're not thinking rationally. It's called gaslighting.



Second. None of you have a clue what my life was like but here's a quick snippet all by the ripe old age of 7.
Physically, mentally and sexually abused.
Been stabbed beaten and burned.
Had to take care of my 3 yr old sister for over a week without an adult (she's a yard younger than me).

So stating I had any luxury just goes to show that you paint all men with the same brush.

I'm done arguing with the wanna be a victim crowd.
This my last post in this thread.


----------



## waday (Aug 29, 2016)

Ok, so I start a thread about trying to have political ads removed (completely innocent thread), and the whole thing gets locked down almost immediately, with every comment deleted except my OP.

And somehow a thread denigrating women has been allowed to continue to three pages?

Interesting.


----------



## waday (Aug 29, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...


I'd like to know who created the term, because I'm guessing it wasn't a woman.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm really testing my will power trying to leave this thread alone.....


----------



## table1349 (Aug 29, 2016)

EIngerson said:


> I'm really testing my will power trying to leave this thread alone.....


Oh go ahead, jump in with both hands.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 29, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really testing my will power trying to leave this thread alone.....
> ...




I can't. My opinion on these matters is unappreciated. LOL


----------



## terri (Aug 29, 2016)

And so it ends.   

Some of you should think twice on which topics you choose to play on, and the comments you make in the guise of a jest.   Some of you want to think that others are too uptight, lack humor, etc.    Maybe some are, but this whole topic seems to have brought out very interesting comments that make some people look disrespectful, condescending and flippant.  

I leave it to you to figure it out.   Just not here.  

One last comment.   Some images posted here will be going bye-bye.   The site owners have made it clear they want no nude imagery here; only by special permission from me to gain access.    If you want it, shoot me a PM.   Thanks!


----------

